# can they do this?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

i got pulled over at 1:55 am for no reason. not speeding or swerving, just driving! the cop checked my sticker and it was expired. he asked if i knew why he was pulling me over. i said no because i had done nothing wrong. he said it was because my sticker was expired. could he really see that? it was pitch black out and he was about 100 feet from my car. i was on the highway. there was no way he saw it. he gave me a citation for it. can i fight this ticket?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Its outrageous. Fight it all the way to a judge cause clerks don't know what they are talking about


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Someone call the Whaambulance!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Pack your bags because I think you're gonna be going on vacation with all the money you'll win in the lawsuit you should file! Stick it to the man!!!!!!


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

:musicboo:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you legally drive with an inspection sticker? If not, the yes the officer can pull you over and cite you. Since he pulled you over; clearly he saw it.

*Dumbest question ever.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

MM1799 said:


> *Dumbest question ever.*


hahahahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Cry me a river...lawheez! stop driving around with an expired sticker. What can you say the cop has good eyesight!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

10 bucks says this is DOUCHwithBADGE


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Me thinks your right lol


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

.....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, dear gods of MassCops, why do you torture us with these questions from so many of earth's idiots who feel that they can ask their really moronic questions and get straight answers?

"I killed a guy in cold blood. I buried his body in a public park and a lousy cop actually had to gall to tell me I couldn't do it there without a permit? Can he DO that? My rights were violated when he asked to see my identification! He was rude and wouldn't even let me brush off the fecal matter from the corpse that had soiled me when I was trying to carry him to the park and...." 

BLAH BLAH BLAH!

Smite them oh lords of the internet, I beseech thee!


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

0 boy begin the dumb question punching bag


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

lawheez81 said:


> i got pulled over at 1:55 am for no reason. not speeding or swerving, just driving! the cop checked my sticker and it was expired. he asked if i knew why he was pulling me over. i said no because i had done nothing wrong. he said it was because my sticker was expired. could he really see that? it was pitch black out and he was about 100 feet from my car. i was on the highway. there was no way he saw it. he gave me a citation for it. can i fight this ticket?


You know this game can be played both ways.

Since it was *pitch black out, * I would simply ignore the ticket. If it ever comes up, then just tell them you never saw it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

This is pure entertainment:jestera: =D> :fun: :jump:


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

inch:



badgebunny said:


> .....


I like a bunny with cuffs


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

StrongasanAux said:


> inch:
> 
> I like a bunny with cuffs


Woah easy Beef Stroganoff.. :hump:


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

StrongasanAux said:


> inch:
> 
> I like a bunny with cuffs


Wtf? Dodge is right you need to slow down killer.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

WHAAAAAAA!!! Another person who gets pulled over for "doing nothing wrong". Thats right everyone - we pull over everyone completely at random because we have nothing else better do. Hey idiot - driving with an expired inspection sticker is an illegal civil motor vehicle infraction. Also - in those cars that say "police" along with the flashing blue lights we have these things called "computers" and no bullshit... we can RUN license plates and look up registry information, up to and including your inspection sticker status via this fancy acronym we call LEAPS!! Absolutely go to an appeal with that gem of a defense... LET'S MAKE CASE LAW!!! Stupid people never cease to amaze me. Had to respond to this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

94c said:


> You know this game can be played both ways.
> 
> Since it was *pitch black out, *I would simply ignore the ticket. If it ever comes up, then just tell them you never saw it.


Another CLASSIC from Ninety Fower !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahhaaa


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

No harm intended badge bunny.Simply admiring a woman in uniform.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they do this?..............Apparently they can and did


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

lawheez81 said:


> i got pulled over at 1:55 am for no reason. not speeding or swerving, just driving! the cop checked my sticker and it was expired. he asked if i knew why he was pulling me over. i said no because i had done nothing wrong. he said it was because my sticker was expired. could he really see that? it was pitch black out and he was about 100 feet from my car. i was on the highway. there was no way he saw it. he gave me a citation for it. can i fight this ticket?


The program in my cruisers laptop tells me when my last inspection was. Oh yeah and we frequently make up these stops. Ugh!


----------



## The FNG (Apr 3, 2008)

why yes, they can. have a good day


----------



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

I stopped this douche the other night and cited him for an expired inspection sticker...and he appealed it like a moron...can I fight the appeal?

O-T....Good for you....Good for me!!


----------



## HPD36 (Feb 9, 2008)

The program in my computer lets me play pin ball and solitare all night.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread is still active ???????


----------

